
Hansard Corpus: British Parliament, 1803-2005 - vijayr
http://www.hansard-corpus.org/
======
girvo
Neat :) I'm in Queensland's Hansard, by virtue of being a part of the
Queensland Youth Parliament, then Youth Peace Parliament. It was quite a
thrill to find out afterwards that our debates and bills would be kept on the
record as a teenager.

